# Attacked by raccoon missing skin off of almost entire back



## Hohenth71 (Apr 3, 2014)

Our RIR was attacked by a raccoon at 3am this morning. My so assumed she was in the roost when he shut the door. We heard a horrible scream and ran out to find her injured. The skin is ripped of her back and skin ripped from her leg and a gnash on her leg. We brought her in and I applied antibiotic yellow powder. She stood up but no pressure in the injured leg. Her wings cover the back so it doesn't look bad until you move them and see all the damage. No deep wounds. She's acting normal otherwise. She's alert, picking at herself sometimes. Ate an egg like crazy right after the attack and is drinking lots of water. I also put oral antibiotic in her water. It's now 5pm and she is still perky and clucking, eating and drinking. Stands up a lot but doesn't bare weight on the injured leg. What is the likelihood she will survive this? She laid an egg tyat was like rubber but I think that's normal if they went through stress


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The best way to get them to regrow missing skin and feathers is to slather on antibiotic ointment. Keep it on there, over time the skin and even feathers will regrow.

She can survive this, I've seen worse but its going to take diligence on your part. The ointment will keep the flies from laying eggs in the wounds. She might benefit from a 325 mg aspirin dissolved in a gallon of water for pain. 

What antibiotic did you add to the water?


----------



## inunokanojo (Mar 23, 2013)

If you can find some I highly recommend Wound Honey. Not regular honey from the grocery though. Wound honey is sterile & specifically for wounds. One of my chickens that got attacked had some awful injuries and they bled a lot. I slathered her with wound honey and it helped protect the injuries and also seemed to help them scab over and heal more quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you want feathers to regrow, scabs is not the preferred way to go. Allowing the wounds to slowly granulate in and not form a scar will also encourage the feather follicle to regrow.

That honey was mentioned the other day. I would imagine it can be found at health food stores.


----------



## Hohenth71 (Apr 3, 2014)

She was doing well last night. Baring weight on her bad leg. Eating and drinking like crazy. This morning however, she can't stand and will not eat, not even a boiled egg. She did drink a lot. It's not looking good:-(


----------



## Hohenth71 (Apr 3, 2014)

I came home and she was laying down but alert. I picked her up and put her in the area we have on the porch for her and she stood up. Hopped on her one good leg a few times. She ate a raw egg with vigor and drank plenty of water. She stayed standing for about 1.5 hours. She laid down and put her leg straight back. She can't bend it under her because of the damage and pain involved I'm sure. When she lays down she sleeps with her head up. She's sleeping more but if she hears something, she opens her eyes and turns her head to the noise. Is it normal for her to sleep a lot when injured? I can't believe how quickly she's healing though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What have you done for her since your first posting? It helps to know that before tossing out ideas.

I'm not liking the sounds of that leg. A pic would probably be pretty helpful.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Sleeping is normal from shock and aspirin would help her quite a bit chickens heal quickly from skin wounds hope all goes well 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

